# Bobcat Killing a Deer



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I don't know how accurate this story is, but my buddy just sent me these pictures. They were taken by a trailcamera, which was supposedly set up somewhere in Huntingdon County, Pa.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

those pics are/were up on the Cuddeback web site. They are pretty darn neat!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those are some pretty cool pics! I wonder if the deer got away. I would be surprised if the deer was killed by the Bobcat, but I'm not saying it couldn't happen.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I don't know. Things sure weren't lookin' good for the deer in those three pictures.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bobcat=1 deer=0


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

Don,t Know 4 Sure But I Bet It Was A Pretty Good Battle !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Neat pics. I think the deer lost that round. that cat was attacking it for 3 minutes.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

sweet photo's......


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

That is awesome. I would love to see video of it.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

Those are some sweet shots there....imagine the live video!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Notice the other deer in pic one, getting the heck out of there. That looks like a pretty good sized cat, I think he may have been able to take that deer. Although I would have thought more pics would have been available of the feasting if it did.......


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

dont that cat know deer seasons over...lol
cool pics i would say the cat won!!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

those are some great picks. i read an article in the last issue of buckmasters mag. and they described the same thing happening but i think that that article was about texas but none the less neat pics.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i dont know?? my dad killed a bobcat in colorado in my pre-teen days and got it mounted. from what i remember it didn't seem large enough to kill a healthy deer. from all the vids ive seen on cats(loins, lepoards) killing deer size game they need to be able to hold it down to suffocate it. looked like that deer was all over the place. but we don't know the whole story. not enough info just my 2 cents. im not trying to start anything.

reguardless great pictures.


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

Some of bobcats from Pa to Maine are the biggest in the country along with the coyotes. Thats a big cat, from the pics that looks like an adult doe, maybe her yearling running off. Seeing her curled up like that, I think she can't catch her breath and this is about to be over. 
BIG-J


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder if its possible that she was wounded by a car or a hunter...Seems kinda hard to believe a bobcat would take down a full grown deer but I guess pics don't lie.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Carpn said:


> I wonder if its possible that she was wounded by a car or a hunter...Seems kinda hard to believe a bobcat would take down a full grown deer but I guess pics don't lie.


I wondered the same thing. I know they are nasty animals but I figured a 200# deer would have been able to escape if fully healthy. If not then I have even more respect for bobcats.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

id guess the cat could kill anything that it could clamp its mouth around the front of the neck. animal cant breathe and passes out. ill bet the deer didnt get away from that one unless the deer was able to give it a real good kick.


----------

